# Kamado Joe



## gator navy (Mar 22, 2014)

I just ordered my Classic Kamado Joe. Should be in in a few weeks. I am looking forward to learning how to use it and smoke some beef, pork, chicken, & turkey. I think my biggest challenges will be temperature control, use of chips/chunks, & cooking times.


----------



## aahhyes68 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a Kamado Joe and I love the thing. IMO, more bang for the buck than an Egg with the options included. I've done butts, ribs, pizza, burgers and where it really shines is a good steak cooked at 600-700F... Man are they good... I did kinda' leave my KJ behind when I bought a pellet grill though. My family doesn't like all the smoke and the PG fits that bill better but I still love my KJ..

Enjoy and post pics !!


----------



## marauder (Apr 21, 2014)

i really like  the kamado cooking   smoking   grilling  the ultimate weapon IMO ive done ribs butts burgers steaks chicken  pizza   low and slow   to Hot Screaming Lump!!


----------



## rickypro (Jun 12, 2014)

How is the Kamado working out Gator?

I just ordered one as well to add to my collection.  Should have it in a couple of days!


----------



## gator navy (Jun 17, 2014)

So far it has worked out good.

The store where I purchased my KJ gave me a bag of KJ charcoal. I initially started using Royal Oak, but when I ran out of it, I got to use the Kamado Joe charcoal. I didn't like it nearly as much as Royal Oak. After a few times with the KJ charcoal; which would be good for low and slow smokes, I switched back to Royal Oak

I did some kabobs this past Sunday. They were excellent. A few weeks ago I smoked a whole chicken after brining it. It was juicy and tasty. I am planning to smoke something over the 4th of July week end. I have also done burgers and pork chops along with corn on the cob. We soak the corn in the husk and put it on husk and all and let them simmer/steam for about 30 minutes.


----------



## marauder (Jun 18, 2014)

royal oak is a nice blend of  oak hickory and maple .. i like it too


----------

